

Ask HN:Getting a site on first page of Google? - joshuahornby

I just googled this and got a lot of sites promising me they good all do it so gave up on that. Any advice on how to do this? meta keywords?
======
octopus
What is your site about ?

Best advice someone can give you is first write good content and second worry
about SEO.

Also, paying some random SEO "expert" to improve your site won't do you any
good long term. Google plans to change their rating algorithm soon.

~~~
byoung2
_Best advice someone can give you is first write good content and second worry
about SEO._

That's the best advice you can give. Just like a good diet and exercise will
give you a great looking body, great content and lots of quality links will
get you to the top of Google. In either case, you can cheat on one or the
other (e.g. a crash diet or link scheme) but you will only get short term
results. Keep in mind that some keywords are very difficult to rank for, no
matter how hard you try, but if you write good content, you're bound to rank
for some keywords, even if they aren't the ones you expect.

------
staunch
All you need:

<http://www.seobook.com/>

<http://www.seomoz.org/>

